# Cafe Florian



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Arguably the most famous cafe in Italy...perhaps even Europe. The Cafe has sat on one side of Venice's magnificent Piazza San Marco for 300 years. A list of the "who's - who" of Venitian society have enjoyed coffee there. Today an espresso will set you back a bit, especially in summer and if the "bands playing" outside. However, it is a remarkable venue for sure- and a rare chance to take in some cafe history. I would say it perhaps is not 100% kid friendly, but that is because my 1 year old decided to vomit while we were there... staff were good, patrons a little miffed. I would also say I was not 100% convinced about the quality of my espresso, although that may just be a cheeky antipodean observation

More...


----------

